# Bumph.....



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://youtu.be/X3aie80dXqk

Could not resist,someone else might learn something...

Manfred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't live in China? 

Greg


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like that guy is ready to give up wheel barrowing and start swearing too! I think I heard him warm up this vocal chords after that train went by!!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't speak mandarin but I believe I heard the term "dumbass".....


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

OK that truly made me LOL! Nice find! 

Chas


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Wrong, Dave! 

He said cart unfit,export to US! Get new one from Eu break train melt Iron make more carts and export to........ and on and on..... (translation babble shark+ rossetta thing combo) 

Manfred


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to have Mei Fong translate


----------

